# Hunter handbook for irrigation design



## ابراهيم الجمل (30 سبتمبر 2018)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ اعضاء وزوار ملتقى المهندسين العرب ​ اقدم لكم اليوم​ كتاب تصميم فى اعمال الرى​ Hunter handbook of irrigation design​ التحميل من هنا 

http://www.mediafire.com/file/363w3..._of_Technical_Irrigation_Information.pdf/file

يارب ينال اعجابكم 
[/URL]​


----------



## eng_m_fatah (15 ديسمبر 2020)

جزاكم الله خير اخي الكريم


----------

